# how to stream video, music files from my pc.



## earled (Dec 23, 2011)

I want my TF300 to be able to access files on my home network. What apps and/or software do I need. Im kinda of a newbie so try to keep it simple...

Thanks

Earle


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

I use ES File Explorer to play the public files on my network, super easy


----------



## earled (Dec 23, 2011)

Trying that now. Is there a better media player, i need to be able to play flac, avi,mkv,mp3

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

earled said:


> Trying that now. Is there a better media player, i need to be able to play flac, avi,mkv,mp3
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


MX Player.


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

DrMacinyasha said:


> MX Player.


Agreed, MX is great!


----------



## Agony (Jan 9, 2012)

For Firemars, is there a setting I need to adjust in order for my tablet to be discoverable over my home network? My windows 7 PC would not detect it as being connected to the network.


----------



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

I use gmote for the file browsing and streaming, Mx player w/ d codec package ftw. They complement each other nicely as a free combo.


----------

